# My new smoker is finally here and ready to light up



## rob sicc (May 23, 2017)

Hi Friends,

So any of you that recognize my ID might know what I've gone through over the past year and a half with regards to buying a new smoker.  I'm not going to go on here about it.  I'm here to show off my new smoker.

I bought this from Mack Daddy Smokers out of Florida.  Bill is the owner and he is a great guy to deal with.  He was more than fair along the way.  I needed some special customizations which he was able to handle with no problem.

Here are pictures of it.  What do you all think?

In side













inside.jpg



__ rob sicc
__ May 23, 2017






Outside.  Funny thing about this picture is you can see my old smoker in the back ground.  I can easily fit 4 of the old smoker in this one.  lol













outside.jpg



__ rob sicc
__ May 23, 2017


----------



## wimpy69 (May 23, 2017)

Glad to see things worked out and your back to pumping out jerky. How many #'s can you run at a shot? Definitely more utilitarian than the smoker that got trashed. Good luck with it.


----------



## bluewhisper (May 23, 2017)

Wow, when a smoker has lifting eyes, that's pretty serious!


----------



## rob sicc (May 24, 2017)

BlueWhisper said:


> Wow, when a smoker has lifting eyes, that's pretty serious!


This beast weights in at about 600lbs.  I think the casters are not big enough.


----------



## bluewhisper (May 24, 2017)

My offset has small wheels like you see on Weber kettles. It's easy to roll around.

When I first saw larger spoked wheels on offsets like some of the OK Joe models I first thought they were a lame imitation of chuck wagon wheels. But I realize a larger wheel is better for rolling on uneven surfaces like grass or gravel.


----------



## rob sicc (May 24, 2017)

BlueWhisper said:


> My offset has small wheels like you see on Weber kettles. It's easy to roll around.
> 
> When I first saw larger spoked wheels on offsets like some of the OK Joe models I first thought they were a lame imitation of chuck wagon wheels. But I realize a larger wheel is better for rolling on uneven surfaces like grass or gravel.


agreed.  I wouldn't want those spoked wheels.  This unit would probably crush them.  lol  I wanted a bigger heavy duty caster but I will make do with what I have.  I should be good for a while


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2017)

That thing is a beast!

Can't wait to see it in action!

Al


----------



## rob sicc (May 24, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That thing is a beast!
> 
> Can't wait to see it in action!
> 
> Al


I'm hoping to smoke some jerky later this week.  I guess I could add a rack of ribs or something for fun.


----------



## rob sicc (Jun 8, 2017)

Well here it is.  The new smoker has been officially christened!  

We have Beef Ribs, a few racks of Saint Luis ribs and hundred pieces of beef jerky.  The space of this thing is exactly what I needed.

It burned through the wood and coals quicker than I would like but I'm sure I need to play with it a little to get used to it.  

Everything came out great but the jerky didn't taste like jerky.  It was so tender I thought I was eating a thick roast beef that feel apart in my mouth.  It was experimental.  I think I'm keeping this batch.  I'll make another batch to sell.

FINALLY! 













20170529_154822.jpg



__ rob sicc
__ Jun 8, 2017


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice! Is that a warming cabinet down on the left?cant see where the exuast is either


----------



## rob sicc (Jun 15, 2017)

They told me it was more storage but since it is right next to the figure box, I'm guessing anything I out in there will melt.  Maybe I could use it as an oven.  lol


----------



## b-one (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow,congrats on the increase in real estate!


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 15, 2017)

Rob Sicc said:


> They told me it was more storage but since it is right next to the figure box, I'm guessing anything I out in there will melt.  Maybe I could use it as an oven.  lol



Would be a nice place to preheat your splits.


----------



## rob sicc (Jun 23, 2017)

So I am trying to use this thing and I don't think the gauges are accurate.  My jerky was charred but the gauges said 250.  I'm also not getting the smoke I used to get from my little Dyna Glow.  

Any suggesting?


----------



## kam59 (Jun 23, 2017)

Have you fired it up with some digital probes on the grates to map it out? It is not uncommon for door gauges be reading cooler than grate temps it often depends on the setup and the location of the thermometer probe. I usually map with digital therms. then log what my analogs are reading to know what the grates are doing.


----------



## rob sicc (Jun 23, 2017)

kam59 said:


> Have you fired it up with some digital probes on the grates to map it out? It is not uncommon for door gauges be reading cooler than grate temps it often depends on the setup and the location of the thermometer probe. I usually map with digital therms. then log what my analogs are reading to know what the grates are doing.


Thanks.  That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## paulr44 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------

